

Ask HN: What are appropriate ways to find out how much I should be making? - jsmartonly

I do not feel right to discuss this with friends, colleagues. And recruiters always tell me "it depends". But every time I asked something and got accepted, I sensed that I asked too low.<p>The problem is that experience of each person is different (I graduated for some years). I tried to look at some online statistics and they do not look accurate to me.<p>Just wondering how you solve this for yourself?
Thanks in advance!
======
jkat
It really is better to either have them make a first offer (or at least, give
you a range) or to be slightly over-the-top when making your own first offer.

Aside from that, there are at least 3 important dimensions:

\- location \- experience \- field

The important thing is that you are being paid what you think you are worth.
If you are self-aware and experienced, that should come more from your own
views than based on what other people are making (don't count your neighbour's
money).

If you aren't sure, you need to talk to people..including friends and
colleagues. I mean, honestly, you say you have a hard time finding some
information out, but don't feel comfortable talking to the most important
people about it. Get over it and talk to them.

------
anonoman
There's no shame in testing the waters. Tell recruiters you want $X and you
aren't flexible. There's a chance they will deal both sides of the table to
get a deal done and when that happens you are leaving money on the table.

This assumes you're interested in actually polling the market. If you're
desperate then your bargaining position is weak.

